# Wildwalk and Imax to close



## electrogirl (Feb 6, 2007)

This is a real shame i think. I've been round the Wildwalk thing and it's great! Really interesting. A bit pricey though, mayeb they should think about that.

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/displayNode.jsp?nodeId=145365&command=displayContent&sourceNode=145191&contentPK=16575535&folderPk=83726&pNodeId=144922

apparentlyit isn't getting the same funding as similar places.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2007)

dont much care for the rest as @bristol never appealed (and surely i'm part of its target audience) - but the IMAX should definately stay!!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2007)

That's a real shame. The IMAX is fantastic, but like Wiskey, I couldn't really care too much about Wildwalk.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 6, 2007)

i guess noone wants to use the wildwalk thing when you can go to Bristol Zoo for not much more money.

Has anyone been  to the Planetarium bit?


----------



## Isambard (Feb 6, 2007)

What's the @Bristol anyway?
I've seen it advertised on the trains and that but dunno what it is.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2007)

It's behind the watershed, around the new square and near the new developments.

IMAX - massive cinema screen
Wildwalk - 'Zoo' for the very small animals - insects etc.
Explore - Replacement for the Exploratory - hands on science


----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder about Bristol. As a city it seems to possess an extraordinary level of fuckthingsupability. 

Interesting to see whether the council do replace these facilities with something useful and innovative. Or sell the land for more crappy bars.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Gutted.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I hope they don't knock the IMAX down - that's surely got a commercial viability?


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, I heard about this too.  

It's a shame, and even though I don't really want to go these places myself, it seems crazy that a city like Bristol can't attract enough visitors (-both locals and tourists) to make it viable. 

I've been to the IMAX a few times though, and that's great.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 6, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Well I hope they don't knock the IMAX down - that's surely got a commercial viability?



Could the building in it's present form be anything other than an IMAX though?

Maybe a venue for theatre, gigs or conferences?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2007)

Could probably be a venue of some sort, but I was hoping for, well, an IMAX cinema


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 6, 2007)

tbf, imax could do alot more, they seem to have had the same films on for about 5 years. polar express anyone?


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 6, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Could probably be a venue of some sort, but I was hoping for, well, an IMAX cinema



Yeah, but who'd consider taking it on and continuing it as an IMAX when it (sadly) seems (-now that the council subsidies have run out) to have failed as one?  

Maybe, as electrogirl says, it could work if it screened a better range of films?  The same old documentaries are fine for tourists visiting just the once, but really you'd think that the way to make money would be to pull in the local punters who'd maybe visit on a more regular basis if the films were good enough.

I saw _Batman Begins_ and _V For Vendetta_ at the Bristol IMAX and they were both wonderful viewed in that format.  

It's a shame it's closing, anyway.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2007)

With a digital projector, they could show all the big blockbusters. Would be fab.


----------



## jusali (Feb 9, 2007)

At-Bristol  
Money laundering capital of the south west, worked for them for a while as a freelancer, you wouldn't believe the scams they pulled. As for getting pay out of them it was like a victorian dickensian scenario, please sir can I have my money? Personally I'd like to see the whole operation removed.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Feb 9, 2007)

jusali said:
			
		

> At-Bristol
> Money laundering capital of the south west, worked for them for a while as a freelancer, you wouldn't believe the scams they pulled. As for getting pay out of them it was like a victorian dickensian scenario, please sir can I have my money? Personally I'd like to see the whole operation removed.


Well said that man.
Turn it into a bar - _The White Elephant_ anyone?
What scams were going on by the way? The whole shoddy enterprise was set up by a mate of Prince Charles - Nicholas Hood. He exited sharpish post-Enron. Seems he was a non-executive for some of their European operations...


----------

